# Forum Supporter



## sigma1299

Is there anyway to contribute to the forum with out having to do the auto renewing subscription thing? I hate auto renewals but I'd be willing to contribute something more than the $20 over four months. If someone was willing to contribute maybe $25, $50 or $100 as a one time deal can that be done?

Thanks.
Sigma


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks for the suggestion, I updated it to add a non-recurring option. When you click the drop down box, the non-recurring option is below.


----------



## sigma1299

Cool - is there any capacity for a larger contribution than $4.99? I've gotten way more than $5.00 of good out of this site - thank you for what you and the mods do!!


----------



## Chris H.

Ok, thanks for your generosity. I added annual.


----------



## Chris H.

We are actually having some tough times right now because ad sales are down, and Google blocked their ads from showing due to all of the sex related discussions. So every little bit helps. 

I have been trying to look for ways to cut expenses lately. I appealed the Google Adsense deal, hopefully they will lift the ban.


----------



## sigma1299

I hate Google - the new force of the Universe. Anyway - just purchased a couple of years worth.

Thanks again Chris!! You staying in town for Mardi Gras?


----------



## Chris H.

Yeah, I'm sick right now unfortunately, but the wife and kids are at the parades with friends. Hopefully I will be able to go Friday.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## sigma1299

I live a couple hours outside the city - we're headed in on Sunday to catch Bacchus and then ride Orpheus on Monday. 

Y'all have a great Mardi Gras and thanks for the site - you're helping a lot of people.


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks for the suggestion Dean! I added a lifetime supporter option for $99.00.


----------



## The Middleman

How long does it take your Member Status to up date from "Member" to "Forum Supporter" aftere you have made the contribution?


----------



## Chris H.

Should be within 24 hrs, if you have problems, send a PM to Yungster about it.


----------

